# London Theatre?



## stmartinfan (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone been to London recently and seen a play they would recommend?  One of our group just saw Wicked, which would have been my choice, so I'm looking for some other recommendations.  Thanks!


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 13, 2010)

We were there in September.  If you're looking for musicals, the Les Mis production was really good.  I also liked Billy Elliott and always enjoy the Phantom.  We say the Phantom sequel, Love Never Dies, and I'd only recommend it to die-hard Phantom fans who want to see the story continue.

For non musicals, The 39 Steps is fantastic.  We also saw Lady in Black a couple of years ago and it was terrific too.  39 Steps is comedy and Lady in Black is an old fashioned ghost story.

Deb


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 14, 2010)

I second the 39 Steps as a great outing. If you get a chance, get the Alfred Hitchcock original for a nice comparison.

Another hint, go top www.lastminute.co.uk for some nice deals like discounts and meal plus theater ticket. In fact, tonight I am going to see Deathtrap with a pre-dinner meal all for 20 Pounds.

Cheers


----------



## Larry (Oct 14, 2010)

*Jersey Boys*

Jersey Boys was fantastic. Also broadway Box London has combo dinner and theater deals that were a really good deal. We paid less for dinner and Jersey Boys than what theater tickets alone would have cost us in NY. Went to Italian restaurant prior to theater just 3 blocks away for good 3 course meal then walked over to get our seats.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 14, 2010)

Jersey Boys, Mama Mia, Oliver and many others are a hoot. 

I enjoyed Deathtrap tonight and there are numerous other plays in the West End.

Cheers


----------



## Luanne (Oct 14, 2010)

Dd saw "Billy Elliott" when she was there and highly recommended it.  I would have liked to have seen "Priscilla, Queen of the Desert", just because I loved the giant high heel out in front of the theater.     Are you interested in Shakespeare?  I think it would be fun to go to the Globe theater and see a performance there (if you're going to be there while they are doing shows).


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Sounds like some good options for us.  I'd enjoy doing the Globe, but my daughter who's there for a college semester already attend a play with her class - in the "standing pit" in the rain.  I doubt I'll persuade her to go again.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 20, 2010)

*Option*

This theatre has been the catalyst for the Sweet Charity revival and would be a different venue than WestEnd theatres:


Menier Chocolate Factory
53 Southwark Street, London SE1
Tel: 020 7907 7060
Tube: London Bridge 


Agree with Deb about "Love Never Dies".  Friends saw "Billy Elliott" and loved it- I hope to catch it next month here in Cleveland.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 20, 2010)

Saw Deathtrap last week in the West End, Noel Coward Theater. It was OK but nothing to rave about. Since I only paid 20 Pounds for the ticket in the Dress Circle (First Balcony) and also got a meal at Kitchen Italia, it was a bargain.

I got the ticket on lastminute.co.uk as one of their many dinner and a show deals.

Cheers


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 25, 2010)

We ended up seeing 3 performances - Jersey Boys, Dreamboats and Petticoats and 39 Steps.  Enjoyed them all.  

It did seem a bit odd to be watching the Jersey-based play in London, but it was a good production.  39 Steps was very funny and perfect for our familiy.  Dreamboats and Petticoats was also well done, but the theater was only half full on a Friday night, so I expect it's days are numbered.  While we're far from young, some of the songs in that play were popular too early for us, but it was a lively performance.  Our poor 20ish daughters noted that they were the youngest people in the theater!  But one of them was delighted to join the audience in standing and "twisting" along to the final number


----------



## tjacks55 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Theatre trip*

I went to see it Dreamboats and Petticoats 2 weeks ago with my boyfriend and I loved it...he didn't like it cuz he's the action movie type he hates theatres but Im the one who wear the pants! lool Anyway Dreamboats and Petticoats is a must see Musical! I found their facebook page and joined it straight away even tho there are quite a lot...Im planning to see The wizard of Oz this month xx


----------



## scotlass (Aug 6, 2011)

*Regents Park*

We just came back from London and we saw 'Crazy for You' at the Open Air Theatre in Regents Park.  Excellent acting and singing.  We were very impressed.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 7, 2011)

We were in London in May and watched quite a number of shows. Wicked & Wizard of Oz were excellent. You should catch Wizard before Michael Crawford leaves the show later this year. Le Miz and Phantom were good .. although we've seen them before. Agree with the other posters that Dreamboats was nice too - very underrated and there are plenty of deals for tickets at much less than half price. Priscilla was fun, but probably not with kids. As for Love Never Dies, we went in with low expectations after reading the reviews, but it turned out much better than expected (except for the bad ending) as Ramin and Sierra were excellent in their roles. Not as good as Phantom, but since its closing soon, its probably good to catch it as the other alternative would be to watch it in Melbourne.


----------

